# Panama City, Panama



## jaset (Nov 28, 2008)

uls09 said:


> Which one?


The project of Trump Ocean Club


----------



## jessejb (Oct 4, 2007)

Awesome skyline, guys. I will be visiting in early March from Seattle and staying in Punta Paitilla. I've never been south of Miami! Looking forward to the visit.


----------



## uls09 (Jan 29, 2010)

jessejb said:


> Awesome skyline, guys. I will be visiting in early March from Seattle and staying in Punta Paitilla. I've never been south of Miami! Looking forward to the visit.


Good luck on your trip, later you can tell us about it


----------



## uls09 (Jan 29, 2010)

´


































From the panameniam forum


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

How is the Museum of Biodiversity coming along?


----------



## Kenneth26 (Jul 14, 2009)

Manitopiaaa said:


> How is the Museum of Biodiversity coming along?


----------



## corredor06 (Oct 13, 2008)

Nice pics of the bridge of the americas.


----------



## jaset (Nov 28, 2008)

corredor06 said:


> Nice pics of the bridge of the americas.


hu this is cool


----------



## avspilot69 (May 14, 2009)

Great skyline


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ The site above (the museum) looks really interesting  do you have any other info, photos of that? Thanks in advance


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

The Museum is moving along great. Hope it'll be finished soon. Can't wait to fly down and visit.


----------



## uls09 (Jan 29, 2010)

The museum.. should be looking something like this.. xD


----------



## Bernai (Sep 22, 2007)




----------



## Bernai (Sep 22, 2007)

Punta Pacifica









Interseccion Punta Paitilla









Punta Pacifica









Avenida Balboa









Vista desde Costa del Este









Casco Viejo, Panama









Plaza Bolivar, Casco Viejo









Puente de Las Americas









Vista de la Ciudad (Amador)









Museo de La Biodiversidad









Punta Paitilla y Punta Pacifica









Ciudad y Yates









Otra Vista de la Ciudad de Panama









Punta Paitilla









Teatro Nacional









Ciudad de Panama









Punta Pacifica









Punta Pacifica









Ciudad de Panama









Vista desde el Antiguo Club Union


----------



## corredor06 (Oct 13, 2008)

very nice photos.


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

Bernai said:


>



Does this pic was taken from Panama Viejo quarter? (Maybe from Ciudad Costa del Este???)

Very nice pic........


The skyline is just impressive ......







----------


----------



## Kenneth26 (Jul 14, 2009)

isakres said:


> Does this pic was taken from Panama Viejo quarter? (Maybe from Ciudad Costa del Este???)
> 
> Very nice pic........
> 
> ...


From Costa del Este.


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

Kenneth26 said:


> From Costa del Este.


Gracias Chamo...Me imagine....

The city views from the Panamerican Hgw (comming from Tocumen Intl Airport to the Financial Disctrict) are gr8 as well.........


----------



## Kenneth26 (Jul 14, 2009)

de djmegabyte


djmegabyte said:


> 20 years latter...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SnowMan (Dec 2, 2003)

What makes to Panama City a booming town..I really don't understand..
It seems more beautiful and urbanized than Dubai..


----------



## ikops (Jun 12, 2008)

Spectacular waterfront.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

And those u/c towers - buildings will make this waterfront great in few years time...


----------



## uls09 (Jan 29, 2010)




----------



## djmegabyte (Nov 26, 2005)

I love this trhead!!


----------



## uls09 (Jan 29, 2010)




----------



## uls09 (Jan 29, 2010)

A video from the causeway
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XwCIfB_szSY


----------



## uls09 (Jan 29, 2010)

Messi in Pma


----------



## uls09 (Jan 29, 2010)




----------



## uls09 (Jan 29, 2010)




----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

amazing photos


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

Love the people and the city.


----------



## PanaManiac (Mar 26, 2005)

juancito said:


> *Love the people* and the city.


*Really?! What about the people do you love?*


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

they are very warm, happy and welcoming. One of my sister in law is from panama city, panama.


----------



## PanaManiac (Mar 26, 2005)

juancito said:


> they are very warm, happy and welcoming. One of my sister in law is from panama city, panama.


*I see... Well, thanks for sharing. *


----------



## uls09 (Jan 29, 2010)




----------



## uls09 (Jan 29, 2010)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Beautiful, very nice updates about Panama city


----------



## uls09 (Jan 29, 2010)




----------



## Beny! (Jan 14, 2008)

Photos by Vlad89


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

The best skyline from Latin America. Every time I see Panama City pics there is a new tower UC, t's incredible. What a dynamic!!! But the sidewalks... :S


----------



## uls09 (Jan 29, 2010)




----------



## uls09 (Jan 29, 2010)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice new photos about Panama city


----------



## uls09 (Jan 29, 2010)




----------



## uls09 (Jan 29, 2010)




----------



## GIM (Oct 31, 2007)

Beautiful skyline, beautiful buildings of modern architecture ... Panama City has and will have a great future!


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Wow,Great Panama City!


----------



## djmegabyte (Nov 26, 2005)

I love it!!!


----------



## abby0880 (Aug 30, 2010)

*Wonderful place*

Panama is such a great place. These pictures show what they have to boast. This is really an great picture of what the Panama has.  play pokies online


----------



## Mike_UT (Sep 1, 2010)

nice skyline


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Panama city skyline has become really great; in the near future will be more great when all those u/c towers are completed


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

Panama city is becoming the Hong Kong of Latin America. Please, keep up with the updates of photos on how fast the city is moving forward. Just, amazing the skyline.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

This (u/c) building for examble will make the difference in Panama city... 


>


----------



## uls09 (Jan 29, 2010)




----------



## darknyt1 (Dec 9, 2009)

Panama is great! Love those iconic buildings underconstruction! what a construction frenzy!


----------



## uls09 (Jan 29, 2010)

Rainy day in PTY


----------



## Kenneth26 (Jul 14, 2009)




----------



## fusionx (Sep 6, 2010)

*More Panama City Skyline and Construction*

From Casco Veijo:


Panama Skyline from Casco Viejo by PhilippinePhotos, on Flickr


From Costa del Este:


Panama City from Costa del Este by PhilippinePhotos, on Flickr


Punta Paitilla from Casco Viejo:


Panama City - Punta Paitilla Skyline I by PhilippinePhotos, on Flickr


From the Cinta Costera:


Panama City Skyline by PhilippinePhotos, on Flickr


Punta Paitilla at Night, from the Hard Rock Cafe to The Point, from the Cinta Costera:


Punta Paitilla at Night by PhilippinePhotos, on Flickr

I hope you enjoy my photos!


----------



## fusionx (Sep 6, 2010)

christos-greece said:


> This one here is really good, very nice skyline photo of Panama city


Thank you. Here is the original on Flickr.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4651775330/in/set-72157624039223373/

I wish people would give attribution when they post a picture that they did not take. Not a big deal, I'm happy people like my photos


----------



## fusionx (Sep 6, 2010)

One more for today 


Sea Wall and Casco Viejo, Panama City by PhilippinePhotos, on Flickr


----------

